# UK TV iPlayers



## TLC (5 Nov 2010)

As we can't get any of the UK iplayer services here has anyone used this site  & if they have is it safe/legal to use it.  I'd like to see an episode of an ITV drama - did have the record set but husband unplugged the tv - grrrrr!


----------



## Sunny (5 Nov 2010)

Thought the only one you couldn't get was BBC. Know you can defo get c4 on demand over here. Thought you could get utv as well. Have not used that site.


----------

